# Spray Painting Plastic Chrome Grill



## Olbi (Jul 6, 2017)

Hello there, I am wanting to paint my Vx Corsa D facelift grill in two colours Sapphire Black and Arden Blue. Due to lack of tools I am doing it with rattle cans and I have done it before and it went on really well but I managed to lose the grill on the road as the glue has cracked. I know from previous experience with it the grill would start to chip fairly quickly and because its Black or blue on the top and chromed plastic underneath its really visible. I want to make this a tough paint job that will not only look good but last some time!


From research I have came up with following procedure:

1. Clean with soapy water
2. Sand down with 240 and follow with 400
3. Clean with wax remover
4. Spray 2 coats of epoxy primer
5. Spray 2 coats of high build primer
6. Sand down with 600
7. Spray 2 coats of colour
8. Spray 3 to 5 light coats of clear
9. Let it dry and buff

Am I overdoing this or maybe should add ad promoter to that or use 2k stuff?

Thanks


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

Etch primer


----------



## Olbi (Jul 6, 2017)

Will that work okay for a plastic part though? Would epoxy not be better just because its plastic? 

Maciej


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

you need a plastic adhesive promoter, then high build primer


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Barbel330 said:


> Etch primer


Etch primer is designed to work on metals (mainly steels) where an acid in the paint attacks the surface slightly, "etching" it and allowing the paint to form an extremely strong bond to the surface.

Given that plastics don't react with acids in the same way as steel, generally speaking etch primer doesn't particularly help you on plastic. Something like https://www.bilthamber.com/paints-and-coatings/interface might be worth a look?


----------



## Danl94 (Mar 10, 2016)

Red Scotch, degrease, etch prime, highbuild, sand, degrease, base until full opaque, 2-3 coats of clear.

Don't make more work for yourself unless you need to. If the grill has stonechips or whatever then go for sandpaper on a block if not then just scotch it.

USE ETCH NOT PLASTIC PRIMER! YOUR SUBSTRATE IS CHROME WHICH IS A METAL PLATING!!!!!


----------

